# Regatta week in BVI



## rmoretti49 (Mar 31, 2002)

I''ve just discovered that the charter I''ve booked and paid for with Sunsail in the BVI will be occurring at the same time as Regatta week. Can any of you comment upon what I should expect to be different (I''ve sailed the BVI on charters before), or provide any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

The racing will probably (I haven''t checked yet) be based out of Nanny Cay. The spin and racing classes will be southeast of Road Town for most of the racing and other races back west of Roadtown. Last day will probably be around Tortola, but you can never tell what the Brits will do. Last year they refused to call races even after boats were struck by lightning. Just stay out of the obvious courses around Sir Francis Drake Channel. Otherwise, the bash is (I would guess) at Nanny Cay. Forget a slip. KW


----------

